# Pregnant? Update...getting close, I hope! PICS



## woodsie (Apr 2, 2013)

I purchased two 2 year old Nubian does this winter  (Jan) that have never kidded. For the past week or so I have noticed that she has REALLY puffy girly bits and seems to be developing an udder. She used to look just like her sister but now has a small udder, filling out tits and a puffy back end, plus she has noticibly rounder...I assumed she was putting on weight after I wormed her as I suspected they had a bad case of worms...but now with the udder development I am thinking she might be pregnant.

I did have a buck on site for a couple weeks when I first got them but they were in separate pens and didn't seem to be in heat at the time. I have contacted the person I purchased them from and I know that she had bucks on site to see if she had any idea if a surprise breeding may have occured. 

Here are some pics of the goats and comparing to her sister.












The doe in question is on the right and has the white face.






Here is her rear shot, hard to tell the udder develop but there is definitely a bulge out from her tummy.

I am tempted to go to the dollar store and buy a preg and see if I can catch her to pee on it...does that really work?

I would be very excited if she was pregnant, any idea how far along she might be? or am I totally grasping for straws and all of this is normal and she's not pregnant? 

Thanks!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 2, 2013)

She looks bred to me, I don't think the peeing on a stick works for goats... We drew blood on all of ours and sent it to Bio-Tracking.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I better start reading a bit about kidding soon!


----------



## manybirds (Apr 2, 2013)

looks like she could be! the only other thing it could be is a false pregnancy. keep us updated!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd guess bred.  Pee stick won't work for goats.  Tests for HCG (human chorionic gonadotropin)  a human pregnancy hormone.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks...good to know I'm not going crazy and she really does look pregnant. She scratched with her back foot and she definitely has a nice little utter coming along. 

Any guesses at how far along she might be? 2 months, 2 weeks, 2 days? I have no idea! 

Thanks for the tips on the pee stick...I kind of figured it wouldn't work but someone on one of these threads had suggested it...i would be pretty funny running around after a goat waiting for the goat to pee! 

What a surprise this will be...I hope everything goes okay, the breeder was selling her because she didn't think she was big enough to kid using her full-size Nubian bucks. 

I'll keep you posted with her progress.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 2, 2013)

She looks bred to me too


----------



## woodsie (Apr 2, 2013)

I contacted the seller of the doe and I guess the goats were hopping fences and she didn't notice this goat coming into heat in the couple months before she sold her....so chances are we are getting ready to kid soon! 

This is going to drive me crazy, guessing as to when she might drop a baby ....especially because this will be the first born on the farm....AAAAAHH! I was watching her, poking her, chasing her..they are probably wondering what is wrong with me! I'm going to the vet and pick up some selenium/vit E tomorrow.

oooooo...so exciting!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 2, 2013)

Give her a CDT if you haven't already, she could have 4 weeks more


----------



## cjhubbs (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a second freshener that has similar udder development and  is due to kid, in four weeks from Friday. So I would assume that your goat probably due in around 4-6 weeks because of the udder development and that she is starting to show. X2 on giving the CDT shot, that is if you vaccinate your goats. How exciting, the goat stork cometh !


----------



## woodsie (May 3, 2013)

Well I finally got some pics and I am thinking we have got to be close...any opinions on how much longer we have. My neighbour has 400 goats and she thought she was really close 2 weeks ago! She is absolutely driving me crazy! 

I am waking up at 5 am and now have her locked in a kennel type enclosure with her sister for nights as I have 2 GPs that have never been around kidding before and I am not sure how they will react if she starts kidding in the middle of the night with no one around. Everytime I get that feeling of "ooo...I better check on Daisy" she come bounding around a corner looking for treats with not a care in the world. ARRGH...will it ever be time?

So here are the pics.

















She has basically looked like this for the past two weeks, maybe getting a little wider and the one teat seems to filled up more than the right side...but even that happened a week ago now.


----------

